# Food safe buckets?



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Today we picked up, 2 buckets and lids (We have 90 days food saved up), my plan is too use them too make vermin, and bug safe storage! Some of our food is canned, the rest is in packages and boxes, these we plan on buying more buckets too store them in.

Will buckets stop mice and bugs? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Also what natural ? Things can help keep bugs away from food?

Cat and Turtle


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Buckets will stop bugs but they will not help if they are already inside. Plastic buckets are not airtight but if you use something to use up all the air (replace it with CO2) the bugs should be killed before oxygen gets in again. Diatomaceous earth is safe and natural and will keep bugs out (just don't inhale it) Using mylar liners means almost no oxygen (or odours) will get in at all over time.

Mice are a bit different, yes they will stop the casual rodent but if they are determined they can certainly get through. You can check on them regularly, put them in rodent proof containers (galvanized trash cans work well) or keep them out of reach.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

catdog6949 said:


> Today we picked up, 2 buckets and lids (We have 90 days food saved up), my plan is too use them too make vermin, and bug safe storage! Some of our food is canned, the rest is in packages and boxes, these we plan on buying more buckets too store them in.
> 
> Will buckets stop mice and bugs? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Also what natural ? Things can help keep bugs away from food?
> 
> Cat and Turtle


https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm
http://www.family-survival-planning.com/long-term-food-shelf-life.html
http://nchfp.uga.edu/
This sites will give you some idea on food storage and preparations, also some grains required additional steps once open and repack for the long run, hope it helps.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Canned goods be fine on there own. Just keep em in a cool dark an dry place.

Buckets will keep the bugs out (them lids got a rubber seal on em right?) but a determined rodent will still get in em. As fer packin them boxed goods an such, I put mine inta mylar bags an vac seal em then inta the buckets witha couple more O2 absorbers. Overkill? Maybe, but I don't wanna be in the middle of a emergency an find out my food wen't south.

Keep yer buckets stored just like canned goods, also up offin the floor. Also, ifin yer buckets get heavy, don't stack more en 2 er 3 on topa each other cause over time they can bust through them lids. Thins like flour an grains can be frozen fer a spell an then let thaw out before ya store em as that'll kill any bugs what came long with yer stuff.

As fer rodents, well, keep thins clean an sealed. A few traps will catch the first one er two before they gota blabbin bout the honey hole what they found. Er a cat works to!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have never had a rodent chew through a bucket but I agree that they can do it if they are hungry enough.

For food buckets(5 gallon) that I dont plan being stored more than a few years, I line them with 5 gallon zip lock bags. For cereal items(corn, wheat, flour...) I put a piece of dry ice in the bottom of the bucket(either wrapped in a paper towel or on a layer of the food being stored), fill it and zip the bag closed leaving a pencil sized hole unzipped(for excess co2 to escape). When the dry ice has had time to evaporate I zip the escape hole closed and hammer the lid on. 

I haven't had a problem with moths or weevils in buckets done this way.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*FS Buckets*

Well thanks, all I try all yours advice 

Cat and Turtle


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> I found a plastics website that sells Gama lids, and plain lids with rubber o-rings. I'm pretty sure they advertise them as airtight.


It is the plastic itself that is "vapour permeable", for many things this is not an issue but it is something to be aware of. With brewing it is definitely significant, it also allows odours to seep in over time. And oxygen is responsible for most things going bad so for vulnerable items it is a factor. That is one of the main reasons mylar bags became popular.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> Guess I learned something new today. So there's a subtle but significant difference between functionally airtight and airtight at a molecular level.


Yeah, I really shouldn't have said they aren't "airtight" because they probably fit the definition. Whether or not it is a significant distinction for most people will depend on the situation I suppose. I know a pail is fine for primary and even secondary fermentation of alcohol but if used for storage or aging long enough it will definitely go bad. Also some plastics are better than others, saran wrap is one of the best/thickness IIRC.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Food storage problems*

For the long storage and in places where there is very little human traffic, noises ,etc. , rodents love cardboard boxes so do roaches for that matter , so prepack food items in a box are a bad idea ,prepack items will do ok in any plastic container, now loose food items like sugar ,flour ,grains ,etc. ,should be in food grade plastic containers , the container should be full, the less air the better ,this is were oxygen absorbers come into play ,many food grade buckets come with a O-ring in the cover, is to keep proper factory seal/vacuum but once open they become a regular bucket with a top ,to reseal it properly for the long storage period you will need a silicon food grade sealant ,used in the food processing equipment etc., that way you can re-seal the bucket without the worried of contaminants getting to the food. Just to give you an idea, http://www.gordonglassusa.com/produ...cone-Sealant--10-Oz-Cartridge-FGSASI502C.html ;you can also buy a vacuum machine and repack in Mylar bags and use regular home depot buckets without any problems.
Hope this can help some.


----------

